# Specialized sizing



## lauty4 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey All. I'm new to road biking and am looking at a 2010 Tarmac Comp (new). The only size they have is a 58 and I'm just unsure if it's the right size for me. I'm 6'2", 210lbs, and was sized on a Trek in a size 60. My inseam is 34.5. Anyone have any idea if I should be looking at a bigger bike than a 58? They're selling it for $1800 (good deal?). Another LSB kept wanting to put me on a 58 for a CAAD10, but I'm not sure it felt quite right. I plan on testing it again. Thanks for any help!


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

lauty4 said:


> Hey All. I'm new to road biking and am looking at a 2010 Tarmac Comp (new). The only size they have is a 58 and I'm just unsure if it's the right size for me. I'm 6'2", 201lbs, and was sized on a Trek in a size 60. My inseam is 34.5. Anyone have any idea if I should be looking at a bigger bike than a 58? They're selling it for $1800 (good deal?). Another LSB kept wanting to put me on a 58 for a CAAD10, but I'm not sure it felt quite right. I plan on testing it again. Thanks for any help!


\

I'm 6'2" and 169lbs with 34" inseam. My Specialized Secteur fits perfectly.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm 6'2" with a ~33" inseam and ride a 56cm allez.

Riding a bit small of a frame can be okay...


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

5'11 1/2" w/ an inseam ~33" and I ride a 56.


----------



## karlmalone1 (Mar 3, 2011)

6'4" riding a 58 roubaix. Fits very well, sure I could fit a 61 as well, but a 58 just felt more manageable. I think you'll be fine on a 58 allez, i ride one size smaller in specialized bikes compared to other manufacturers.


----------



## lauty4 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Thanks.*



karlmalone1 said:


> 6'4" riding a 58 roubaix. Fits very well, sure I could fit a 61 as well, but a 58 just felt more manageable. I think you'll be fine on a 58 allez, i ride one size smaller in specialized bikes compared to other manufacturers.


Thanks everyone, I appreciate the help. I think the 58 ended up feeling the best - I felt a little stretched out on a 61.


----------



## diddy2003 (Jul 21, 2011)

I had a terrible time sizing on a specialized. Neither the tarmac comp or the roubaix comp fit my 6'3'' frame very well. I like the bikes but I just felt awkward on them. I am glad I test road them first because I would have been disappointed afterwards. I tried XL and XXLs in both.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

6'1" will put you right in the mix of the 56-58 sizes.....but not a 60. I just got a 56 Tarmac but also ride a 58 c-dale and im 6'1". I would go 58 for your height as I have a bit short legs for my height.


----------

